# بحبه جدااا



## MARYAN (8 نوفمبر 2006)

هاى عليكم 


انا مش عارفه اقولكم ايه بصراحه 

لكنه الحب بقى 

انا بحب واحد جداا جداا وبحترمه جداا جداا وعملت كل حاجه عشانه 

بس هو بيتهرب منى كتير مع انه بيحبنى وانا متاكدة من كدة . ايه يعنى لو كنت انا مسيحيه وهو مسلم . المهم مشاعرنا عرض عليه الجواز لكنه رفض بدموع عرض عليه نفسى رفض بشدة 

انا بحبه اوى يا جماعه ومقدرش استغنى عنه 

فمش عارفه اعمل ايه . انا بفكر جدياا اعتنق الدين الاسلامى من اجله  لكنه رافض الموضوع دة 

وبيقولى خالينا اخوات احسن . العلاقه دى اللى ممكن تدوم  :a82: 

فكرت بالانتحار من اجله  لكنه لحقنى 

شوفولى حل ارجوكم 

اتجوزة ولا اموت نفسى 

اختكم البائسه


----------



## Scofield (8 نوفمبر 2006)

MARYAN قال:


> هاى عليكم
> 
> 
> انا مش عارفه اقولكم ايه بصراحه
> ...



مع أنى واثق 1000000000000000000000000% أنك مش مسيحية ودى حركة قدييييييييييمة موت
لكن هخدك على قد عقلك
بصى فى الآيتين دول
" 37 مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَبًا أَوْ أُمًّا أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي، وَمَنْ أَحَبَّ ابْنًا أَوِ ابْنَةً أَكْثَرَ مِنِّي فَلاَ يَسْتَحِقُّنِي"
ومن كلامك أرى أنك مستعدة تبيعى ألهك علشان شخص فانى مش هينجيكى من جهنم المصير المحتوم لكل من باع أو باعت المسيح
وفى موضوع الزواج 
الا تعلمين أن الزواج بغير مؤمن أو مؤمنة هو زنى؟
وحتى أن تزوجتى فأين ستتزوجين هل ستتزوجين فى الكنيسة أم عند مأذون أم عند محامى؟
ولعلمك من كلامك لو كان صحيح فهو أعقل منك.


----------



## Scofield (8 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدعبداللطيف;118868 قال:
			
		

> ****************


 

ماذا تعرفين عن المسيحية يا حمدية؟
لا شئ
كما أنكى لا تعرفين أن زواج المسيحية بغير مسيحى هو ذنى؟
أو زواج المسيحى بغير مسيحية هو ذنى؟
كما أن شيوخ الأسلام حرمو زواج المسيحى من المسلمة حتى لا تنجب منه أطفال مسيحين نسبة لدين والدهم


----------



## Coptic Man (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*



			هاى عليكم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*وعليكم الهاي ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*



			انا مش عارفه اقولكم ايه بصراحه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*لا قولي ما تنكسفيش :t33: *

*



			لكنه الحب بقى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*انا فكرت في كدا برضه*



> *انا بحب واحد جداا جداا وبحترمه جداا جداا وعملت كل حاجه عشانه *




*جميل اوي انك تحبي واحد جدا وتحترميه جداا وتعملي حاجة علشانه ده دليل انك بتحترميه وهو بيحترمك كمان والله واعلم ايه كل حاجة دي *

*



			بس هو بيتهرب منى كتير مع انه بيحبنى وانا متاكدة من كدة . ايه يعنى لو كنت انا مسيحيه وهو مسلم .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*انا عارف ده كلام فاضي الحقيقة ايه المشكلة هو مسلم وانتي مسيحية او حتي بوذية انا مش شايف بروليم :t33: *

*غير كام اية في الانجيل لو حد بيقرا يعني الكتاب المقدس لاسمح الله بتقول*

*" لاتكونوا مع نير مع غير مؤمنين " *

*بس ده كلام انجيل احنا مالنا ده للناس اللي بتدور علي الابدية مش بتدور تعمل ايه للي بتحبهم واهم حاجة المشاعر عندهم *

*



			المهم مشاعرنا عرض عليه الجواز لكنه رفض بدموع عرض عليه نفسى رفض بشدة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اكيد طبعا المشاعر اهم من الابدية وملكوت السموات المهم المشاعر وحتي في النهاية جحيم ابدي ونار لا تطفئ ايه المشكلة في كدا *

*وبعدين عرضتي عليه نفسك عاوزاه يوافق ازاي انتي فاكراه محمد هيقبل اللي بيعرضوا عليه نفسه *

*انصحك تعرضي نفسك علي دكتور نفساني او شيخ مسجد وهو هيقوم معاكي بالواجب اللي انتي عاوزاه وبتسعي اليه*

*



			انا بحبه اوى يا جماعه ومقدرش استغنى عنه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اتمسكي بيه اكتر وحاولي تاني جايز تكسب :smil12: يووه قصدي تكسبي نسيت انك بنت نصرانية كافرة :t33: *

*



			فمش عارفه اعمل ايه . انا بفكر جدياا اعتنق الدين الاسلامى من اجله لكنه رافض الموضوع دة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اعتنقي الاسلام وحطيه تحت الامر الواقع شباب اليومين دول مش بيجي غير بالطريقة دي *

*خليكي ذكية وفتحي مخك امال*

*



			وبيقولى خالينا اخوات احسن . العلاقه دى اللى ممكن تدوم :a82:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اه شكله عاوز يزحلق البسي طرحه يمكن مش عاجبه انك متبرجة بالاضافة لكفرك بالطبع *

*



			فكرت بالانتحار من اجله لكنه لحقنى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ليه انتي انتحرتي قدامه ههههههه*

*ايه الافلام العربي دي اللي بنشوفها اليومين دول*

*فاتن حمامه يا اخواتي*



> *شوفولى حل ارجوكم *
> 
> *اتجوزة ولا اموت نفسى *




*اتجوزيه طبعا علي الاقل يبقي استفدتي بحاجة قبل الجحيم من الدنيا*

*مش تبقي موته وخراب ديار :yahoo: *


*



			اختكم البائسه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*لو كنتي مسيحية فعلا مش كنتي مضيتي بكلمة اختكم البائسه*

*رب المجد بيحول الحزن فرح والالم سعادة *

*فيه ملكات تركوا ملكهم وعروشهم لاجل محبته للرب *

*نزعوا تاج الملك ولبسوا المسوح وجالوا في البراري وسكنوا شقوق الارض لاجل عظم محبتهم للرب*

*ولم يفكروا في جسدهم وشهواتهم *

*انتي لو كنتي بنت فعلا وده اللي اشك فيه من كلامك اساسا ده غير انك غير مسيحية *

*تبقي مكانك مش فيها عمر ما كانت المسيحية ديانة شهوات ونجاسة وعرض اجساد علي الغير حتي ولو بدافع الحب*

*ربنا يهديك يا ابني وتبطل تاليف*


----------



## MARYAN (9 نوفمبر 2006)

مرسيى جداا لتعاونكم وكلامكم . كنت مفكرة انى ممكن الاقى حل هنا لكنى سمعت شويه تخاريف مش اكتر للاسف واستهونتم بمشاعرى

سلام


----------



## Coptic Man (9 نوفمبر 2006)

MARYAN قال:


> مرسيى جداا لتعاونكم وكلامكم . كنت مفكرة انى ممكن الاقى حل هنا لكنى سمعت شويه تخاريف مش اكتر للاسف واستهونتم بمشاعرى





MARYAN قال:


> سلام




*واحدة بتعرض نفسها علي الانسان اللي بتحبه بدون رباط رسمي*

*ولا يجوز الراباط الرسمي بينهم نقول لها ايه بالضبط ؟؟*

*واحدة بتقول عاوزة اغيري ديني مش علي اقتناع لاء ده لمجرد شخص *

*خليه ينفعك في الاخرة يا ماريان *

*عاوزاني نقولك ايه علشان مش نستهين بمشاعرك نقولك ازاي تغريه يعني ولا ايه بالضبط *

*عجبي !!*

*وسلام ونعمة رب المجد معاكي*

*وانتي ان كنتي بنت وفعلا مسيحية صلي لربنا واطلبي المغفرة *

*واطلبي منه انه يحررك من سلطان الخطية اللي تملك عليكي *

*اطلبي منه الرحمة قبل ما تفقدي خط العودة*

*اطلبي منه ان يكون معاكي ويسكن جوه قلبك ويغيره*

*انا ها اصلي من اجلك*


----------



## REDEMPTION (9 نوفمبر 2006)

MARYAN قال:


> هاى عليكم
> 
> 
> انا مش عارفه اقولكم ايه بصراحه
> ...


 

*+*



الاخت العزيزه MARYAN


تحية وسلام من رب السلام تكون معكى ومع العالم كله .... آمين


قرأت موضوع هذا .. بدقه

و الحقيقه عزيزتى وجدت شعور غريب بداخلى برفض كونك مسيحيه .. أو حتى فتاه - وعذراً - ولكن رأيت أن أخبرك بمشاعرى بكل صدق عندما قرأت موضوعك ..

فالصدق هو سمة أبناء الله .. وكما قال الكتاب المقدس .. الصدق ينجى صاحبه 

فما جعلنى أرفض تماماً كونك فتاه ومسيحيه أيضاً .. هو عبارة (( ايه يعنى لو كنت انا مسيحيه وهو مسلم . المهم مشاعرنا عرض عليه الجواز لكنه رفض بدموع عرض عليه نفسى رفض بشدة )) فمما غاب عن تفكيرك عزيزتى (( و سأخاطبك حسب نوع أسمك .. فتاه )) .. انه من المستحيل .. أقول من المستحيل .. ان تتفوه (( فتاه )) (( مسيحيه )) بمثل هذه العباره ... ليس لان بها دعوه صريحه للزنا .. ولكن لانه حتى لو وجد فتاه مسيحيه فعلت ذلك .. فالذى أنغرس بداخلها عندما كانت مسيحيه يجعلها لا تجرؤ على التصريح العلنى بمثل هذا الامر .. فهذا ما يجهله الاخرين .. أن المسيحى .. أو المسيحيه .. مهما كان سوء سلوكه أو أنحرافه .. فبداخله صوت قوى .. و مبادىء أزليه .. ترعرع فيها .. ونشأ عليها .. تجعله (( يخجل )) من أفعاله .. حتى لو كان يفعلها .. فأنتى الان (( الاخت العزيزه )) تأتى وتصرحى بأنك تُحبى شاب مسلم .. و أيه يعنى لو مسلم .. دى مشاعر .. !!!!! هكذا قولتى ... وأضفتى أنك (( أنتى )) من عرضتى عليه الزواج .. وعرضتى عليه ...... نفسك ... وياللسخريه فقد رفض الحبيب !!!!!! .. فأن كنتى بالفعل فتاه مسيحيه .. فأنتى مسيحيه بالولادة .. وليس بالايمان .. فأى فتاه مسيحيه عاشت فى الايمان .. وقرأت الكتاب المقدس .. وتذوقة حلاوة المسيح .. والعشره معه .. و علمت الروائع التى يحويها تعاليم الكتاب المقدس .. وسمو الروح .. و أمور كثيره جداً جداً تذخر بها المسيحيه .. أقول أى فتاة مسيحيه ترعرعت فى عمق التعاليم المسيحيه .. تقول : أحب شاب مسلم .. وعرضت عليه نفسى ؟؟؟!!!!!!!



الاخت العزيزه 

إن كنتى بالفعل مسيحيه .. فهنيئاً لكى بالاسلام .. وهنيئاً عليكى حبيبك (( الذى رفض أن يزنى معكى )) .... وهنيئاً لنا نحن بالايمان الذى نحيا ونوجد به .. فنحن كما قال المسيح له كل المجد لسنا أبناء هذا العالم ... و الحقيقه أننى أندهش من موقف بعض الاخوة المسلمون الذين يحاولون بشتى الطرق أستقطاب الفتيات المسيحيات بدعوى الحب .. والعزف على مشاعرهن لنصرة دين المفترض أنه من الله !!!! ... و أندهش بالاكثر .. من بعضهم .. الذى (( يكذب )) و (( يخدع )) فى سبيل ذلك ..  

هل لأن الفتاه (( بطبيعتها ))تسيطر عليها مشاعرها ؟؟ أم لانهم عاجزون على أستقطاب الشباب الذى أصبح يعلم جيداً الفرق بين (( المسيحيه )) و (( الاسلام )) ؟؟؟

وهل يجيز لهم الدين أن ينتحلوا صفة فتاة كى يسببوا ضيق للاخر ؟؟!! 

كثيراً ما كنت أحزن عندما يطالعنى نبأ فتاه .. تركت المسيح لاجل شاب !! .. أو لاجل نزوه عابره !! .. او لاجل اى أمر آخر نجهله .. ولكن الان ... علمت أن كل ذلك قد تحدث عنه الكتاب المقدس .. فقال : *لا يخدعنكم أحد على طريقة ما ، لأنه لا يأتي إن لم يأت الارتداد أولا ، ويستعلن إنسان الخطية ، ابن الهلاك *( تسالونيكى الثانية 2 : 3 ) ... أى حُب هذا الذى يضحى المرء بحياته الابديه من أجله ؟؟؟ .. بل أى حُب هذا الذى يتخلى الانسان عن إلهه من أجله ؟؟؟!!!!!! 

الاخت العزيزه 

لا أصدق حرف واحد من كلامك .. و لكننى تحدثت معكى بفرض أنك صادقه .. حتى أوضح لكى حقائق قد تكون غائبه عن ذهنك .. وحتى تعلمى جيداً .. أنه لا يوجد شبه مقارنه .. بين الله ... والانسان 

أفعلى ما يحلوا لكى ... ولكن تذكرى شيئاً واحداً فقط 

*أن هناك حساب .. ودينونه*


تحياتى


----------



## el3ashe2 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

> فما جعلنى أرفض تماماً كونك فتاه ومسيحيه أيضاً .. هو عبارة (( ايه يعنى لو كنت انا مسيحيه وهو مسلم . المهم مشاعرنا عرض عليه الجواز لكنه رفض بدموع عرض عليه نفسى رفض بشدة )) فمما غاب عن تفكيرك عزيزتى (( و سأخاطبك حسب نوع أسمك .. فتاه )) .. انه من المستحيل .. أقول من المستحيل .. ان تتفوه (( فتاه )) (( مسيحيه )) بمثل هذه العباره ... ليس لان بها دعوه صريحه للزنا .. ولكن لانه حتى لو وجد فتاه مسيحيه فعلت ذلك .. فالذى أنغرس بداخلها عندما كانت مسيحيه يجعلها لا تجرؤ على التصريح العلنى بمثل هذا الامر .. فهذا ما يجهله الاخرين .. أن المسيحى .. أو المسيحيه .. مهما كان سوء سلوكه أو أنحرافه .. فبداخله صوت قوى .. و مبادىء أزليه .. ترعرع فيها .. ونشأ عليها




عزيزى وماذا عن الغرب. وانت عارف اكيد انه شعب متحرر وموضوع الزنى او زى ماهما بيقولوة صداقه منتشرجداا جداا يعنى 

ياريت توضحلى النقطه دى  واكون شاكر حبيبى


----------



## el3ashe2 (9 نوفمبر 2006)

*اة ونسيت اقولك حاجه مهمه برضه 

انا كان معايه بنات كتير فى الكليه مسيحات . عكس الكلام اللى انت قولته دة تماما 

واعرف بنات على الشات ومتجوزين ومسحيات وبتتكلم فى الجنس وفى كل شىء وجوزها نايم بيشخر جوة . 

انا مش بهاجم دينكم ولا حاجه لان فى بنات مسلمات بتعمل كدة 

لكن انت حسستنى انكم ملايكه نازلين من السما . وانتم مستحيل تخطأوة 


ياراجل قول لكلام غير دة 

احنا معشرينكم وعارفينكم . منكم الحلو والوحش زيكم زى اى حد من المسلمين 

ثم دينا مش شيطانى زى ماتفضلت وقولت انه المفترض من عند الله *


----------



## REDEMPTION (10 نوفمبر 2006)

el3ashe2 قال:


> *اة ونسيت اقولك حاجه مهمه برضه *
> 
> *انا كان معايه بنات كتير فى الكليه مسيحات . عكس الكلام اللى انت قولته دة تماما *
> 
> ...


 

*+*


الاخ العزيز el3ashe2


قد تجد حتماً الصالح والطالح من الجانبين ... ولكن هناك أمور (( صعب )) على الشخص (( المسيحى )) أن (( يبوح )) بها .. لانه يُدرك فى قرارة نفسه أن هذا الامر منبوذ تماماً فى المسيحيه .. 

وفى (( رواية )) الاخت العزيزه MARYAN .. تجد أن أسلوبها لا يتوافق مع فتاه تعيش حالة حب منحرفه وبعيده عن الايمان .. و أيضاً تصريحها العلنى هذا أنها عرضت نفسها عى (( حبيبها المزعوم )) فيه شك كبير ... !! .. فالامر واضح يا سادة ... ولا داعى للمحاورة او المراوغه او حتى تصديق حرف واحد مما كُتب ... ولكن كما سبق و أوضحت .. أننى كتبت إليها بأعتبارها صادقه حتى أستطيع الحديث معها فى بعض جوانب الموضوع (( بشكل عام )) .. لانى لو عاملتها منذ البدايه على أنها كاذبه .. لن أتحدث معها !

ولكن قد أكون مخطىء فى ظنى .. ولذا وجبت النصيحه و توضيح أبعاد الموضوع التى ستؤدى حتماً الى الهلاك الابدى لو كان ما سبق صحيح .. فالكتاب المقدس واضح وصريح .. لا شركة للنور مع الظلام ... فأن كانت الاخت MARYAN بالفعل فتاة مسيحيه .. فهى حتماً لا تعرف قيمتها عند خالقها ... الذى جلد من أجلها .. وقام من بين الاموات من أجلها بعد ان قدم فداء لها لا يقدر بثمن .. 

إن كان كلامها صحيح .. فهى لا تُدرك محبة الله لها .. ومحبة كل أنسان مسيحى لها .. وهى بذلك تضحى بدينها و أبديتها و أهلها و أصدقائها و كل المحيطين بها .. من أجل إنسان !! .. أى جنون هذا .. بل أى إنسان هذا االذى يستحق أن يضحى المرء بخالقه من أجله ؟؟!!!! ..

فأنا لم أقل أن كل المسيحيون ملائكه .. فلا يوجد ملائكة على الارض يا صديقى  ... ولكنى قولت أنه حتى لو وجد مسيحيون يفعلون مثل هذا الامر .. أى عندهم أستعداد لللسقوط والزنا .. فهم لا يعلنون ذلك بهذا الشكل السافر والعلنى .. فهناك بداخلهم ستجد حرب بين صوت الله ورغباتهم الشهوانيه .. حرب قويه .. كما أن الاعلان بهذا الشكل معناه غياب الحياء و انعدام الاخلاق تماماً .. بل والافتخار بالخطيه !!! .. فتفضلت الاخت بأنها أعلنت استعدادها للسقوط فى الزنا بلا تردد .. ولكن البطل الهمام رفض .. ياله من رجل  ... 

بالنسبه لموضوع الزواج على الانترنت .. قد تكون صادق .. ولكنى حتى الان لم أسمع عن حالة واحدة بهذا الشكل .. و لا يُعنى ذلك أنه لا يوجد مسيحيون بالاسم فقط .. كلا يا صديقى فقد قولت لك انه حتماً سنجد الخير والشر طالما نحيا فى هذا العالم .. ولكنى حتى الشرير فى المسيحيه .. تجد بداخله استعداد قوى للعوده الى أحضان المسيح .. لان يعمل به روح أقوى من كل عوامل الشر .. الروح القدس .. ولذا .. من السهل الرجوع عن الخطيه 

اما الغرب يا صديقى .. فهم مأسوف عليهم حقاً .. فلا يصح أن نحسبهم من المسيحيون .. لانهم أبعد من الايمان المسيحى .. ولكن بالتأكيد ستجد بينهم من هم على أيمان قوى جداً .. بل قد يكون اقوى من إيمان أهل الشرق .. ففى الغرب تجد من هناك يعتنق دين لمجرد (( التغيير ))أو كموضه .. وهذا من الجانبين لعلمك .. فهناك يوجد مسلمون لا يفقهون شيئاً عن دينهم .. وكما تجد فى تركيا .. فتركيا عام 1990 كانت أكبر دولة على مستوى العالم فى تصدير الجنس  .. وتركيه هذه دولة إسلاميه .. و أنا هنا أتحدث عن الاشخاص .. وليس الدين .. وهناك أفغانستان فبالرغم من حركة طالبان التى كانت تُسيطر على مقاليد الحكم فيها .. الا ان (( الشذوذ )) الجنسى و (( السحاق ) كان منتشر بشكل بشع هناك فى أوائل التسعينات أيضاً .. وهذا حسب إحدى الاحصائيات البريطانيه .. وربما تكون هذه الاحصائيه خاطئه .. ولكن كما يقال فى الامثال .. لا يوجد دخان بلا نار .. والان تجد الكثير من الدول (( العربيه )) ولن أقول الغربيه .. تجد منهم الكثير الذى انحرف عن الاخلاق .. فتجد فى الكويت ان الجنس هناك أنتشر بشكل كبير .. وفى الامارات .. والبحرين .. واليمن .. وكل هذه دول إسلاميه .. !! 

الاخت العزيزه MARYAN

كان الله معك 


تحياتى


----------



## answer me muslims (10 نوفمبر 2006)

الحل المثالى انك تموتى نفسك


----------



## MARYAN (11 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا عزيزى  REDEMPTION على الرد الرزين منك 


انا معاك فى كل اللى بتقوله فعلا وحتروح بعيد ليه عندك السعوديه المفترض انها بلد اسلاميه من الدرجه الاولى للاسف الشديد انتشر فيها اللواط بشكل كبير مثلها مثل اى بلد خليجيه 

وفعلا بلاد الخليج دلوقتى اصبحت بلا حياء اطلاقا  وطبقوة المثل اللى بيقول الممنوع مرغوب 


الواحدة لابسه العبايه وماخفيا كان اعظم .. المهم ان معنى كلامى وصلك وان كل الدنيا فيها الخير والشر والحلو والوحش والملاك والشيطان بغض النظر عن كونه مسيحى او مسلم 


انا بتكلم بعيد عن الدين عزيزى لانى مقتنع ان لكم دينكم ولى دينى


وبالنسبه للاخت مريان فهى حرة فى تصرفاتها ووممكن تكون اباحت بكدة  فى سبيل الفضفضه 

مش اكتر لان مفيش حد هنا يعرفها فتقول اللى عيزاة  


هذا من وجهه نظرى 

ولك جزيل الشكر *


----------



## REDEMPTION (11 نوفمبر 2006)

MARYAN قال:


> *شكرا عزيزى REDEMPTION على الرد الرزين منك *
> 
> 
> *انا معاك فى كل اللى بتقوله فعلا وحتروح بعيد ليه عندك السعوديه المفترض انها بلد اسلاميه من الدرجه الاولى للاسف الشديد انتشر فيها اللواط بشكل كبير مثلها مثل اى بلد خليجيه *
> ...


 


*+*

الاخ العزيز el3ashe2

تحية وسلام

لا أدرى فى الحقيقه كيف تكتب مشاركة بالنيكنيم الخاص بالاخت ماريان !!!!:a82: :a82: :smil12: 

يبدوا أن الاخت ماريان هذه قريبتك  ..
أشكرك أخى الحبيب لاظهار الحقيقه (( بدون قصد ))

طبعا كل (( شيق )) أنكشف وبان .. وتحية للاستاذ عبد المنعم مدبولى


----------



## Coptic Man (11 نوفمبر 2006)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> الاخ العزيز el3ashe2
> 
> ...


 
*يدوم صليبك يا طارق* :yaka:


----------



## ايمن ظريف (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*تيحاتي لك يا اخي العزيز Redemption  من هنا من ارض الكويت واهنئك علي قدرتك العظيمة علي المحاوره باللغة العربية الفصحي التي انت بكل جدارة ضليع فيها وأويد كلامك كلمة كلمة لاني وانا هنا اطلعت على حقيقة الامر المخذي و القبيح من الدعارة والجنس المنتشر في الكويت لانه يكاد يكون مباح هنا ورايت حالات في الطريق العام وابطالها اصحاب البلد واعيد واقول اشكرك شكرا جزيلا لانك استطعت بمعونة المسيح ان تكشف كذب وافتراء المدعوه ماريان سلام الرب معك وشكرا*


----------



## rock_heart (26 ديسمبر 2006)

يا بنتى سيبك من الكلام ده كله وانتحرى احسنا لانك كده ولاكده ميته لن الذى يحيا بدون دين وبالتالى بدون مبادئ ميييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## emy (1 يناير 2007)

هاى مريانا انا مش هقولك غير حاجه واحده بس انه حتى لو كان بيحبك بجد وانك لو سبتى دينك علشانه هيسيبك بعد ما ياخد اللى عاوزه منك لانه مش هيثق بكى لانك سبتى دينك علشانه يعنى فى نظره ممكن تسيبيه علشان اى حاجه تانى وهو مش ممكن يرتبط بواحده سابت دينها حتى لو علشانه ماريانا ارجوكى فكرى كويس قبل اى تصرف تندمى عليه بعد كده لانك لو عملتى اللى فى دماغك اكيد هتندمى واحنا كلنا بشر ممكن نغلط بس المهم ان الواحد يسمع الناس ويفكر كويس قبل ما يعمل اى حاجه علشان مش يندم بعد كده انا نفسى انك تفكرى بجد بعقلك مش بقلبك ارجوكى فكرى ولو لمره واحده بجديه وبلاش تقنعى نفسك ان الدنيا من بعده مستحيله ومفيش حاجه مستحيله بس يكون عندك اراده انك تكونى عايزه ربنا بجد وصدقينى مش هيحترمك لو سبتى دينك علشانه
ايمى


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 يناير 2007)

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..


الاختان العزيزتان رانيا و أيمى ..

الاخت ماريان هذه لم تكن سوى أخ مسلم إسمه el3ashe2 ( العاشق ) وقد أفتضح أمره و انتهى الموضوع فيمكنكم مراجعة المشاركات كلها حتى تتبينوا الامر   ..

أشكركم لغيرتكم المقدسه .. 

و الرجاء من الاخ الحبيب ماى روك إغلاق الموضوع بعد أن أنكشف كل شىء


----------



## K A T Y (8 يناير 2007)

الأخ مريان كلامه واضح من اول الحوار انها تأليفة 

لكن ربنا بيكشف كل حاجة في وقتها

وبصراحة يا طارق تشكر انك اخدت بالك من القصص اللي ملهاش لازمة ديه


----------



## الياس دكور (18 يناير 2007)

*يا خسارة*

هذا الشاب المسلم ينظر اليك بمنظار الاخ وربما لانه يحبك فشكرآ لخلقه العظيم ام انت الظاهر مصابة بالاحباط كيف هذا مستعدة ان تضحي بوالديك ،اخوتك ،اخواتك وابناء عشيرتك وحتى تعرضين عليه اعتناق الاسلام ومسيحاه كيف سمحت لها يارب ان تترك  نورك الساطع وتمشي بظلام افكارها . ربما هو احبها كما تقول وما مع اهله وما مع اولادك وما مع العقيدة والايمان . رتبي المعادلات فأن كنتي مقتنعة مع من حولك ان الايجاب اكتر من السلبيات فاختاري ما يمليه عليك ضميرك شرط ان لا تحزني ربك واهلك واقاربك .
الب ينور عقلك ويرشدك بما هو خيرك


----------



## ياسين4334 (20 يناير 2007)

*كيف يكون الحوار فن بين الزوجين*

:dance: أختي المؤمنة من أكثير أسباب الخلاف بين الزوجين هو افتقارهما لصيغة الحوار الهادئ... 
فالحوار ما هو الإ وسيلة إيصال للأفكار والمقترحات للطرف الأخر 
فعندما نتحاور إنما نعبر عن أنفسنا بكل حرية مستندين على الكم اللغوي
والمعرفي فينا فالحوار مهم في عملية التواصل والأنسجام مع الزوج والمجتمع.
والزوجة الناجحة تعرف كيف تدير الحوار الهادئ بكل المقاييس
ومن عدة جوانب :
ومنه الاهتمام بالمظهر الخارجي الذي يبعث على الارتياح في النفس 
يقول عالم النفس الدكتور ((ألبرت شيفلين)) : المرأة التي تحب زوجها
تحرص على أن تكون أنيقة أمامه على الدوام
وتنظر إليه دائما بحبور
وهي تلمس شعرها أمامه، وتحاول أن تنسقه باستمرار، وكذلك هندامها، 
وإذاكان في المكان مرأة فهي تلتفت إليها دائما لتتأكد أن منظهر على مايرام،
وأنها تروق لعيني زوجها. 
ثانيا: عليك أختي المؤمنة أن تكوني سلسة في الحوار والنقاش
وابتعدي عن الجدال والإصرارعلى الرأي: فمن أدب الزوجة أن تتنزه 
عن الجدال والشكوى
ثالثا: عليك بتثقيف نفسك وأكثري من الاطلاع وخصوصا إذ كان زوجك 
مختصا في احد حقول المعرفة
رابعا : لا تناقشي أكثر من موضوع دفعة واحدة فالمعروف عن المرأة إنها تناقش طلباتها 
وطلبات البيت والأطفال دفعة واحدة فيضعف تركيز الزوج في هذه المسائل
فيختار أسرع الحلول وهي إنهاء المواضيع بأكملها بالرفض 
فالحوار نهج تربوي أخلاقي
فلا قيمة للفكر وأنت إنسان لاذع اللسان جارح النقد،
فالكلمة هي المفتاح الذي تدخل به القلوب وهي السهم الذي يبعد
الأخرين عنك
فلنتعلم أسلوب الحوار وفن الكلام.


----------



## ياسين4334 (20 يناير 2007)

الاخت ماريان
 اقولك اذا كنت تحبيه وانت مسيحيه او مسلمه فما هناك مشكله فيجوز للمسلم ان يتزوج المسيحيه
 انا مثلا مسلم ومن السعوديه واتمنى ان اتعرف على فتاه مسيحيه واتزوجها لانا تعتبر من اهل الكتاب والرسول تزوج كتابيه  وليش ما اتزوج مسيحيه واعيش معها لكم دينكم ولي ديني وانا هنا اعلنها اني مستعد ان اتزوج مسيحيه ولها الخيار اعيش معها في دولتها او تعيش معي في دولتي 
 واتمنى من الاخوه الذين يشاركون في الرد
 ان يشاركو بجد مو بهزل لان المنتدى ليس للمهازل بل للتحاور الجاد و دمتم طيبيين


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

ٌREMON;118910 قال:
			
		

> ماذا تعرفين عن المسيحية يا حمدية؟
> لا شئ
> كما أنكى لا تعرفين أن زواج المسيحية بغير مسيحى هو ذنى؟
> أو زواج المسيحى بغير مسيحية هو ذنى؟
> كما أن شيوخ الأسلام حرمو زواج المسيحى من المسلمة حتى لا تنجب منه أطفال مسيحين نسبة لدين والدهم


 
انا مع ريمون في الكلام اللي قالة وهقولك حاجة واحدة
من انكرني قدام الناس انكرة امام ابي في السماء 
وربنا يحفظك ويرشدك


----------



## ROSA_10 (7 مارس 2007)

:new5: سلام و نعمه رب المجد               *  يعني ايه انا مسيحيه و هو مسلم    المهم  المشاعر*         بالذمه   ده كلام يليق بابنه للمسيح     :new5: :new5:


----------



## REDEMPTION (8 مارس 2007)

*+*



REDEMPTION قال:


> سلام ونعمه ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## الصابرة (11 مارس 2007)

*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على أشرف خلقه وسلم*

أنا أمة لله ولله الحمد شرفني ربي بأن أكون مسلمة موحدة من أرض الحرمين أعزها الله بتأييده ولأول مرة أكتب في هذا المنتدى وأنا أحمل شهادة علمية في مجال ديني ولله الحمد والمنة 
واعرف ان من قواعد ديني ان اختلاف الاخرين معي في المعتقد لا يبرر لي السب والشتم والاستهزاء بعقيدتهم او حتى بشخوصهم ولكن علي ايضاح ديني له بالاسلوب المهذب البعيد كل البعد عن التجريح او التهكم
قال الله تعالى ( ادع الى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن)
اما كونه يهتدي ام لا فهذا أمره الى الله
قال سبحانه جل في علاه  (انك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء )
فلماذا هذا التجريح من الغالبية التي تكتب في المنتدى للاخرين أهو من صلب عقيدتكم أم ان الأمر
 يرجع الى سوء أدب من هؤلاء
ارجو الاجابة بدون تجريح
للمعلومية ليس كل مسلم تبدر منه زلة تؤخذ على انها حجة على الاسلام ففي ديننا كل يصيب ويخطئ الا المعصوم صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه وكل يؤخذ من كلامه ويرد الا كلام الحبيب المصطفى اما غيره فان وافق كلامه ومنهجه القران والسنة والا كلامه مردود عليه
                      وصلى الله وسلم على من بعث رحمة للعالمين
                                  الصابرة المتمسكة بدينهافي زمن قل فيه المتمسكون
                                                          أم عبد الله


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (11 مارس 2007)

عزيزي المسلم.... عزيزتى المسلمة  هذا  ليس للتهجم على الإسلام و لكن هو فقط لعرض الحقيقة المغيبة عنك من قبل  شيوخ الضلال و بدون عمليات تجميل و ان كنت في شك مما تقرأ فارجع الى كتبك و تأكد بنفسك واسمحى لى اختى ام عبداللة ان اطرح لكى عدة اسئلة حول الاسلام ونريد ردودك تقبلى تحياتى وتقديرى واحترامى واليكى الاسئلة ؟؟؟؟
1- اللوح المحفوظ هل هو أزلي أم مخلوق ؟؟ 

2- و كلام الله هل هو من الأزل أم خلق فجأة ؟

3- اذا كان الأنجيل حرف فأين الأنجيل الأصلي ؟؟ ( مع ملاحظة أن البينة علي من أدعي)

4- و اذا كان اللوح المحفوظ به الأنجيل فلماذا لم ينزل الله الأنجيل الصحيح مكان الأنجيل المحرف حاليا كما يدعي المسلمون ؟

5- من أين أتي المسلمون بأسم حواء مع انه غير مذكور بالقرأن فمن من عرف الأسم ؟

6- يقال أن الأسلام جاء و قضي علي الوثنية و عبادة الأوثان و لكن بالنظر الي الحج نجد أنه من أول مظاهر الوثنية حتي أن كل المساجد تتجه للكعبة في كل بقاع الأرض 

7- أين الأيات التي تقول أن أركان الأسلام خمسة ؟؟ نعرف أن كل ركن موجود في القرأن و لكن ما المانع أن يكون الجهاد من الأركان الموجودة ؟؟

8- ما هي أهمية الكعبة عقائديا بالنسبة للمسلم ؟

9- التوبة في نظر المسلم هي الحل الكافي لأثم و المعاصي و لكن اذا كانت التوبة كافية اذا لماذا لما تاب أدم لم يدخله الله جنة عدن مرة أخري ؟؟؟

10- هل الله اله الأسلام بعد أن أعلن السلام في اليهودية و المسيحية يأتي و يقول " قاتلوهم حتي يدفعوا الجزية " ؟؟؟

11- هل الله جابي ضرائب حتي يقول ادفعوا الجزية و لله و رسوله الخمس من الغنائم ؟

12- كيف يثق المسلمون بصحة القرأن منطقيا بالرغم من أن القرأن كان بدون تشكيل و تنقيط ؟

13- كيف أن بعض السور مكية ماعدا ايات مدنية أو العكس أليست السور من المفروض أنها وحدة واحدة ؟

14- من الذي رتب الأيات و كونت السور مع أن الرسول لم يوصي و لم يكن في عصرة القرأن مرتب كما هو الأن

15- اذا كان لكل أية سبب النزول فماذا كان يحدث اذا احد هذه الأسباب لم يحدث ؟؟ هل كانت الأيات لن تنزل ؟

16- ما معني أن رجل في سن ال 53 يتزوج بطفلة في سن السادسة و يفاخدها حتي التاسعة ثم يدخل بها و هو 56 سنة ما الداعي لهذا ؟

17- ما موضوع السورتيين التي لدي الشيعة و يدعون أنها من القرأن ؟؟ و يقولون أنها حذفت ؟

18- أية رضاعة الكبير و الرجم كانت موجودة و هناك حديث للسيدة عائشة تقول " أنشغلنا بموت الرسول فجاءت داجنة و أكلت أية رضاعة الكبير و الرجم "

19- كيف يتهم المسلمون التوراة بالتحريف و محمد رسول الأسلام أستشهد بها و أمن عليها ؟

20-  هل الله يتكلم عربي و اللغة ما هي الا مخلوق و حاشا أن يكون الله به صفة مخلوقة ؟؟؟

21- لماذا حرم الخمر في الدنيا مع أنه حلال  و موجود في الجنة ؟

22- ما موقف النساء في الجنة هل سيكون لها 72 رجل يداعبوها و يغازلونها مثل الرجل الذي له 72 حورية يداعبهنا ؟؟؟

23- في القرأن يقول الله أنه خلق الكون في 6 ايام و مرة اخري خلقه في اربعة ؟؟ أيهما الأصح ؟؟

24- يقول القرأن أن أبن نوح قد غرق و مرة أخري أن كل أبناء نوح نجوا ؟

25- لماذا كل قصص الأنبياء متقطعة و ليست مركزة في موضع واحد مثل الكتاب المقدس ؟

26- كيف أن الله ينسي أو يغير من كلماته فيأتي بالناسخ و المنسوخ ؟

27- و الله كلي القدرة و المعرفة الم يكن عارفا أن اليهود و المسيحيو سوف يضلوا اذن لماذا لم ينزل الأسلام منذ البدء ؟؟

28- اللوح المحفوظ هل هو محفوظ بالأيات الناسخة أم المنسوخة ؟

29- لماذا يذكر اللوح المحفوظ في التوراة أو الأنجيل ؟

30- ألم يقل القرأن ان الناس كلها تخلق من نطفة فعلقة أم من طين ؟

31 - و اذا كان من نطفة اذا لماذا قال ان المسيح خلق من طين ؟

32- أين الحجاب و النقاب في الأحاديث أو القرأن نحن نقرأ عن التعفف فقط لكن لم نري اي ذكر للحجاب ؟؟

33- يستنتج المسلمون من الأيات 28-37 في سورة البقرة من أن قبل أن يخلق ادم كان هناك خليقة عصت و أستكبرت ففناها الله اذا لما عصي أدم لماذا لم يفنيه الله و الله عادل و حكمه واحد ؟

34- لماذا يحلل الكذب في الأسلام في ثلاث حالات و هو حرام في المسيحية ؟؟ 

35- من هذه الحالات الكذب للرجل علي زوجته أليس هذا يدعو لتهدم البيت و الأسرة ؟؟

36- لماذا هناك قسم و حلف بالرغم من أن الله قال في المسيحية ليكن كلامكم نعم نعم لا لا و لا تحلفوا البتة ؟

37- لماذا تتضارب أقوال المسلميين عن الكتاب المقدس :
1- بعضهم يدعي أن اليهود حرفوا الكتاب 

2- بعضهم يدعي أن الرسل كتبوه بأرادتهم المحضة

3- بعضهم يدعي أن النصاري غيروه و حرفوه 

4- بعضهم يدعي أن المسيحيين في الغرب " أمريكا " هم السبب ?

5- بالرغم من كل هذه المحاولات و الأدعاءات يحاولو أثبات وجود نبوة عن رسول الأسلام بالكتاب المقدس الذي يدعون تحريفه أي منطق هذا ؟؟

38- ما معني " صلي الله عليه و سلم " هل الله يصلي علي انسان و لماذا المسلميين يكثرون من ذكر أسم الرسول أكثر من أسم الله جل جلاله

39- اذا كان الأسلام حق و المسيحية و اليهودية ضلال فلماذا أنتظر الله 600 سنة حتي يكشف الحق للناس 
40- و هل من عدل الله أن يحاكم 25 جيل من الشر علي ضلال لا ذنب لهم فيه ?
41- لماذا لا تتزوج المرأة أربع رجال مساواة بالرجل أليس في هذا المبدأ مساواة و عدل في المتعة الجنسية للمرأة ؟

42- هل الذكر في القرأن أن " الرجال قوامون علي النساء " بما ينفقوه هل يسري حتي الأن بالرغم من أن المرأة تعمل و قد يكون مكسبها أكثر من الرجل ؟؟؟

43-هل يمكن تطبيق الشريعة الأسلامية بالكامل في كل الدول اليوم : الجزية و رضاعة الكبير و قطع الأيدي 

44- هل المسلمون يعتبرون أسامة بن لادن أرهابي ام بطل أسلامي بحسب الشريعة ؟
45- لماذا يطلق المسلمون علي القديسة مريم العذراء أنها بنت عمران : من هو عمران ؟؟ و نحن لا نجد أي ذكر في الكتاب المقدس لأي عمران الهم ال عمرام و هو أبو مريم لكن مريم أخت موسي و هارون كيف يتفق هذا ؟
46- من أيتت تسمية النصاري : هل من الناصرة " اذا يجب أن يدعو الناصرييون " أم من أين مصدر التسمية ؟
47- لماذا الأختلاف بين الكتاب المقدس و القرأن في الأسماء 

يونان- يونس : يوحنا – يحيي : عمرام – عمران : قايين – قابيل : هابيل – هابيين 
48-اذا كان العالم كله و اليهود و النصاري حتي الرومان أعترفوا بأن المسيح صلب حتي اليهود أعداء المسيحيين شهدوا بموته و هل يعقل أن يستشهد مئات بل اللأف من المسيحيين القديسيون الأوائل في سبيل أكذوبة ؟
49- اذاذ كان الله قد شبة المسيح للناس في وقت الصلب هل يعقل أن الله يخدع الناس و يجعلهم يعتقدون بشئ مغاير للحقيقة ؟؟؟؟ و الأسهل أن يظهر المسيح مقام من الموت كما حدث بكل قوة دون خداع ؟؟
50- ما هو سر التناقض بين الأيات التي تشجع المسلميين علي محبة النصاري " و هي أيات منسوخة " و أيات القتال و الكراهية و الجزية للنصاري ؟؟
51- أرجو تفسير معني وصف القرأن للمسيح بأنه كلمة الله و روح منه و هذا اللقب لم يأخذه أحد من الأنبياء حتي رسول الأسلام ؟؟
52- لماذا تعتبر أقوال رسول الأسلام أحكام و اذا كانت كذلك لما لم يزلها الله في القرأن ؟

53- ما هو الحديث القدسي ؟؟ و لماذا لم يضعه الله بالقرأن ؟؟
54- اذا كان هناك حديث ضعيف و موضوع و قوي و القرأن جمع بنفس طريقة الحديث بالتواتر ما الذي يمنع أن يكون القرأن به نفس عيوب الحديث ؟؟
55- كيف يقول المسلمون أن الله عادل و الله يقول أن صوم الليلة العشرة من ذي الحجة يغر الذنوب المتأخرة و المتقدمة أيضا أهذا عدل ؟؟
56- موسي ولد من اليهود و المسيح من اليهود لماذا لم يأتي رسول الأسلام من اليهود أيضا ؟؟؟
57- و اذا كان اليهود و النصاري أولاد القردة و الخنازير لماذا اذا ارسل الله لهم ومنهم الأنبياء ؟؟
58- و هل كان موسي من أولاد القردة و الخنازير و يوسف مع العلم أنهما يهود اب عن جد ؟؟؟؟
59- هل مشاعر المسلمون كبشر تجاة النصاري  متفقة مع الشريعة الأسلامية و القرأن ؟؟
60- كيف بعدما شرع الله بزواج الواحدة و لا تتطلق الا لعلة الزني أن يشرع بعدها بتعدد الزوجات ؟؟


ليت كل أنسان أمين مسلم يفكر دون تحزب ونحن ننتظر رودودكم شكرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بحبه جدااا*

*مش هقدر اقول كلام اكتر من كلام اخواتى فى المسيحيه وبعدين ده مش كلام واحده مسيحيه​*


----------



## theway (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بحبه جدااا*

الاخت مارايان

انصحك بالانتحار فورا ...مع سبق الاصرار والترصد !!

:t32:​


----------



## Kiril (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: بحبه جدااا*

يا جماعة ده برضة كلام واحدة مسيحية؟
وهل هذا كلام مسيحيين؟

سؤال واحد للاخت ماريان:
فكرتي في ربنا؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## وطني (2 يوليو 2009)

[يا جماعة ارجوكم قولو لي الحل في مشكلتي
انا بحب واحدة اكبر مني ب7 سنين ونفسي اتجوزها بس مش عارف اعمل 
المهم انا عندي15سنة وهي 21سنة انا عارف انه مش هينفع 
بس قولو لي الحل علشان ابطل تفكير فيها 
ارجوكم انتو مجربين العذاب ده
ارجوكم صلوا من اجلي واجمعو لي الحل تعبااااااااااان
جدا [/


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 يوليو 2009)

ايهاب روماني قال:


> [يا جماعة ارجوكم قولو لي الحل في مشكلتي





ايهاب روماني قال:


> انا بحب واحدة اكبر مني ب7 سنين ونفسي اتجوزها بس مش عارف اعمل
> المهم انا عندي15سنة وهي 21سنة انا عارف انه مش هينفع
> بس قولو لي الحل علشان ابطل تفكير فيها
> ارجوكم انتو مجربين العذاب ده
> ...




سنك 15 سنه يا إيهاب ؟! .. طيب حبيبي مش لسه أنت صغير شوية  ..

إيه رأيك لو تصلي بس لربنا وز تقوله يا رب أنا بحبك خالص و من فضلك شيل الكلام ده من جوه قلبي لغاية بس لما أخلص دراستي و اكون نفسي .. و ربنا صدقني هيسمع كلامك على طول 
انا مستنى ردك 
سلام المسيح


----------



## وليم تل (8 يوليو 2009)

> شوفولى حل ارجوكم
> 
> اتجوزة ولا اموت نفسى
> 
> اختكم البائسه



بالقطع الانتحار افضل ليكى كثيرا​


----------

